# Brombachsee Touren



## biker-wug (7. August 2004)

Hi Leute,

auf der Seite www.pleinfeld.de sind unter Freitzeitangebote drei Biketouren eingestellt, die werde ich in nächsten Wochen mal fahren und bescheid geben.

Oder ist hier einer, der die schon mal gefahren ist??


----------



## Beelzebub (7. August 2004)

he dieter,

sach mal bescheid wenn du davon was unter die stollen nehmen wollst. wenn ich kann bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (7. August 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich kann bin ich dabei



Dito.

Aber nur unter einer Bedingung: es wird n Biergarten angesteuert


----------



## biker-wug (9. August 2004)

Ich weiß noch nicht genau wann, mal sehen, darf derzeit fast jedes WE arbeiten, leider gottes!!!

Aber wenn ich mal eine Runde starte geb ich auf alle fälle bescheid, ist ja klar!!


----------



## biker-wug (12. August 2004)

Hi Leute, 

ich weil eine der drei Touren um den Brombachsee am 22.08. mal unter die Räder nehmen, welche ist noch nicht sicher!

Wenn wer Lust hat, einfach melden, Uhrzeitmäßig bin ich flexibel!!


----------



## Beelzebub (12. August 2004)

da kannste den frazer mitnehmen wenn er kann. der rest hockt doch in berlin und löscht seinen brand


----------



## biker-wug (13. August 2004)

Stimmt, da ist ja noch die SinglespeedWM!!

Shit, das hab ich voll vergessen!!


----------



## wug2000 (14. Mai 2005)

@biker-wug

Hallo, steht dein Angebot noch mit der Brombachtour.Komme auch aus Weissenburg und fahre öffters mal so um den See.


----------



## biker-wug (17. Mai 2005)

Hi,

muß ja nicht unbedingt eine Brombachsee Tour sein, kann ja auch so mal zusammen fahren!!

Wie sieht es bei Dir zeitlich aus??


----------



## wug2000 (18. Mai 2005)

Nach Feierabend so um 16Uhr, kein Problem.
Oder am Wochenend bei schönen Wetter.
Sende mir einfach mal PN wann es bei Dir geht.

Stefan


----------



## DABAIKA (19. Mai 2005)

bin au dabei...,wenn die zeichen nicht auf sturm stehen,sag nur wann und wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wug2000 (19. Mai 2005)

Freitag den 20.5.05, da das Wetter passt
Uhrzeit 16:30
Treffpunkt: vor dem Bahnhof

Tour nur als Vorschlag:
Weissenburg - Hattenhof - Weimersheim - Alesheim - Gundelsheim - Dornhausen - Pfofeld - Langlau - um den Brombachsee - Pleinfeld - vorbei am Golfplatz - Ellingen - Weissenburg

ca. 50km

falls jemanden die Zeit nicht passt, ist noch verhandelbar  

Stefan


----------



## biker-wug (19. Mai 2005)

Hi Stefan, was schätzt wie lang die Tour so in etwa dauern wird, da ich morgen abend auf einen Polterabend muß??

Oder können wir uns auf eine kürzere einigen, dann bin ich evtl. dabei, kann es aber erst morgen sicher sagen.


----------



## wug2000 (20. Mai 2005)

ca. 2Stunden ,sie ist relative flach


----------



## biker-wug (20. Mai 2005)

Willst da dann mehr Gelände fahren, oder eher Straße Schotter??

Dann würde ich mein Hardtail mit den Slicks nehmen!


----------

